# Is there easy way to get knots out!!



## HelenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

my 8 year old Lhasa Apso has got real bad knots, and I am having a
hard time getting them out, I don't no why all sudden he has knotted up like
this, I never seen before, Help!!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I used a letter opener to get a mat out of my cat's hair. The kind that's flat and rectangular with the letter opener part at the bottom.

I guess it depends if you want to keep the hair though...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

There are dematting combs that basically have little blades that slice through the mat as you cut. They do cut some of the hair out, but do less noticeable coat damage than just cutting the mat right out with scissors or something.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't used it yet, but I've seen dog detangler spray in the pet store. You might also be try kids hair detangler as well. If it is safe for kids, I can't imagine it would have any harm to dogs.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BostonDan said:


> I haven't used it yet, but I've seen dog detangler spray in the pet store. You might also be try kids hair detangler as well. If it is safe for kids, I can't imagine it would have any harm to dogs.


Dog show people use Johnson and Johnson No More Tangles or whatever it's called, so that's safe.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I like Ice on Ice detangler with a medium cushion Madan brush. Works great on fluffy white dog. He will not tolerate any other brush that I have tried.

http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoo...oming-show-dog-cat-leave-in-conditioners.aspx (concentrate lasts for ever!)

http://www.toplinepet.com/madan-pin-brush.php


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I love ice on ice and Johnson & Jhonson kids detangler, both work great. Some Afghan Hound people swear by WD40, but Ive never seen it used before. It's also a lot easier and better for the coat to brush out matts and tangles while the coat is wet and elastic. Try to avoid cutting them out if you can. Cutting the hair creates different lengths that rub together and will matt up more.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

If they are -real bad- then your dog needs shaved. To prevent matting, the dog needs brushed several times a week preferably with a comb down to the skin. 

If they are just little knots here and there, I just use thinning shears.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

As a Doodle owner, knots/matting are a frequent occurrence (especially if you don't keep on top of the coat). When Jax was younger we had no choice but to shave him down as the tangles were just too tight initially. As his 'adult coat' has come in, they're more manageable, but still definitely happen.

I mainly use a regular long tooth comb and a slicker brush. First a run through with the slicker all over (down to the skin). Then I 'feel' through all his fur looking for the knots. I've become quite good at working through the knot/mat with the end 'tooth' of the comb, but it takes time. If the knot/mat is too big to easily get through then I usually just take his grooming scissors and cut the knot vertically down the middle. At that point it becomes fairly easy to get out.

Patience is the key to any tangles though...well patience, a cold drink and something to watch on TV


----------

